# Work and Leisure time on the drilling platform



## majkione

Hi Everyone! 

Please, help me  

Leisure time on platforms and drilling campuses

I am a second year master student at the Faculty of Tourism and Recreation in Eugeniusz Piasecki Academy Physical Education in Poznań, in Poland. I kindly ask you to fill in the questionnaire. At the same time I inform you that participating in the survey is anonymous and the results will be used for research purposes only.

Thank you for understanding!

https://www.survio.com/survey/d/J5E6W9O9O4B3W9S8H


----------

